# BMX UMF HARDY 1 Pro und Contra - Bestellen oder Stornieren????



## SNaaKE (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

fahre seid ca. nem halben Jahr BMX. Hatte am Anfang ein billig BMX von EBAY um zu guck ob es mir Ã¼berhaupt liegt oder ob ich beim normalen MTB bleiben soll. Naja ich hab mich entschieden diesen Sport jetz richtig anzufangen!!

Jetz habe mir gestern ein UMF BRAD 1 fÃ¼r 449 â¬ in meinem Bike-Sport Laden bestellt.

Jetz mache ich mir i-wie voll Sorgen das es ein scheiÃ BMX ist. WeiÃ auch nicht warum. Soll ich es mir trotzdem liefern lassen oder lieber schnell stornieren??

WÃ¤r toll wenn ihr mir vllt ein paar proÂ´s und contraÂ´s geben wÃ¼rdet.
DANKE fÃ¼r eure Hilfe!!

Marcel...


----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2009)

449â¬ klingt zumindest erstmal nach einem Budget, bei dem man ein vernÃ¼nftig ausgestattetes Rad erwarten darf. 
Sicher, dass es das Hardy ist? Unter dem Begriff habe ich nur MTBs gefunden. Als BMX die Brad Serie. Das Brad1 kostet 400â¬ und irgendwie sieht es weder zeitgemÃ¤Ã aus, noch ist es so ausgestattet. 
Am besten ist es sowieso, sich fÃ¼r einen Hersteller zu entscheiden, der sich mit BMX RÃ¤dern auskennt und ich denke, dass das bei UMF nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (5. Juni 2009)

scheint sich um das brad1 zu handeln. In dem Fall stimm ich Rise zu. Ich würds stornieren und mich stattdessen mal bei Parano umsehen. Die haben zurzeit auch Frühjahrsputz, vielleicht ist ja was dabei.


----------



## SNaaKE (5. Juni 2009)

Oh tut mir leid.voll verschrieben...
Nein ich meinte schon das Brad nicht das Hardy. Das Hardy ist ja speziell für Dirtbikes glaube ich...

Kennt sich UMF nicht mit BMX aus?


----------



## Stirni (5. Juni 2009)

In der ThreadÃ¼berschrift steht Hardy.



UMF kennt sich so gut mit BMX aus , wie Paris Hilton mit Kernfusion.

HIER einfach mal durchklicken und bei bikes ab 400â¬ gucken. dÃ¼rfte nichts schlechtes bei sein.


----------



## _coco_ (5. Juni 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> UMF kennt sich so gut mit BMX aus , wie Paris Hilton mit Kernfusion.



also so gut wie kein anderer auf der riesen großen welt ?
ich würde auch mal bei bikestation-bs.de nachschauen.
die haben auch guten stuff


----------



## HEIZER (5. Juni 2009)

Ist die Hilton nicht eine ( missglückte ) Kernfusion ?


----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2009)

Kurz:

UMF hat von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung. An der Ausstattung des Rades sieht man, dass die nur auf den fahrenden BMX - Zug aufgesprungen sind. Der Frühjahrsputz bei Parano oder die anderen genannten Shops dürften dir wirklich mehr für das Geld bieten.


----------

